# Filter für JTable



## silbsch (27. Mai 2005)

Hallo, 
ich habe immer noch eine große JTable mit ca. 1000 Rows und 6 Spalten (aus db).
Nun soll über jeder Spalte ein Textfeld sein, welches als Suchfeld für die jeweilige Spalte dient.
Also z.B. tippe ich in Textfeld 2 "lala" ein, dann sollen in der Tabelle nur noch die Zeilen angezeigt werden, in denen in Spalte 2 "lala" steht.
Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?
Wenigstens einen Lösungsansatz, da ich nicht mal ne Meinung habe, wie ich das am besten löse.
Mir fällt da nur ein, nach der Textfeldeingabe ne SQL-Query loszuschicken, und die Tabelle neu zu füllen. Aber ist das günstig. Gibts nicht irgendwelche Filter?
Gruß
Sven


----------



## Thomas Darimont (27. Mai 2005)

Hallo!

Sowas:
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials193299.html&highlight=Filter
?

Gruß Tom


----------



## silbsch (27. Mai 2005)

*Besten Dank...................*

Tach Tom,
vielen herzlichen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.  
Genau das war mein Problem...
Werde mich gleich mal reinlesen ;-)


----------

